
Team Chat Apps and the Illusion of Communication - cameronconaway
http://themodernteam.com/team-chat-apps-and-the-illusion-of-communication/
======
johansch
Interesting-sounding headline AND a seemingly custom-designed art piece to go
with the story? To the top of HN we go, regardless of whether the story itself
is valuable or not. (There is a lesson to be learned here for spammers, err, I
mean marketing people.)

This particular story can be simplified to something that isn't a particularly
new or deep insight: E-mail is asynchronous and instant messages are not.

